
How to Run Turing Machines on Encrypted Data [pdf] - skissane
https://eprint.iacr.org/2013/229.pdf
======
Kednicma
More SNARK work. I don't know how I feel about this; SNARKs are as simple as
SAT solving and as prone to misexplanation as monads. Still, maybe they are
the way forward; after all, anything which encrypts a TM efficiently offline
is going to look something like a succinct non-interactive certificate.

~~~
Ar-Curunir
SNARKs have no relation to SAT solving. Also, there is no a priori reason for
encrypted Turing Machine evaluation to look like a SNARK. Indeed, the
operations are very different: the first involves performing computation,
while the second involves _checking_ computation

